

California Supreme Court grants law license to undocumented citizen - ballard
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-25583019

======
ballard
IANAL, legal or otherwise:

US perspective: A frmr roommate and his family came here illegally but then
later hired immigration attys that somehow acquired citizenship for the whole
family. Not sure how that happened: one could speculate at loophole
exploitation on one hand but discount the productivenes of the family of 7
children. They grew up with nothing and ended up as university-educated,
UHNWIs paying taxes. All 7. (And most have a huge house each that must cost a
fortune to maintain.)

